
Notes from the Field: Tetanus in an Unvaccinated Child – Oregon, 2017 - Edmond
https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6809a3.htm?s_cid=mm6809a3_e
======
uberman
Who paid for the $800k medical bill?

"The boy required 57 days of inpatient acute care, including 47 days in the
intensive care unit. The inpatient charges totaled $811,929 (excluding air
transportation, inpatient rehabilitation, and ambulatory follow-up costs). One
month after inpatient rehabilitation, he returned to all normal activities,
including running and bicycling. Despite extensive review of the risks and
benefits of tetanus vaccination by physicians, the family declined the second
dose of DTaP and any other recommended immunizations."

